# Mystery Plant



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Still trying to figure this one out. Grew up out of the substrate so I'm guessing it was from a seed. About the only thing I can come up with is that it grew from a horse food pellet. My bag of SMS was next to the feed bin.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like it's probably _Ludwigia palustris_.


----------

